# Super Weed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not the kind that is smoked....

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/weed-scientists-offer-new-definition-for-superweed


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They must not flourish in CO and CA.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Isn't this called evolution? Survival of the fittest? Or something like that?

I get a kick out of the environmentalists who want to keep things the same. The Chicago group wanted to restore the Cook County Forest Preserves back to the "pristine" way they were in 1800. The cut, burned, herbicided, ranted and railed about "invasive species", the dreaded hawthorne, the terrifying garlic mustard and hated purple loosestrife.

I think they set their goals to low--they should restore it back to the way it was 10,000 years ago--when the whole Chicago area was under a 1000' tall glacier!

Ralph


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

When chemical control resistance started to be an issue in broadacre farming, the saying developed that weeds have not developed resistance to steel (Ploughshares).

That is not quite true because some weeds have a spread germination regime which would require multiple ploughing.

On a personal level I am concerned with roundup-ready canola leading to over dependence/application of roundup as an exclusive weed controller,

Locally there is a recommendation that if using Glyphosate as an initial weed control for cereals other than canola then a double knock should be employed. The other product recommended is Sprayseed (active ingredients Paraquat and Diquat)

What I want to know is:

What do we do when plants develop resistance to both of these herbicides?

If that were to happen, NO when that happens, the broad spectrum weed control toolbox looks pretty empty.



rjmoses said:


> Isn't this called evolution? Survival of the fittest? Or something like that?
> 
> I get a kick out of the environmentalists who want to keep things the same. The Chicago group wanted to restore the Cook County Forest Preserves back to the "pristine" way they were in 1800. The cut, burned, herbicided, ranted and railed about "invasive species", the dreaded hawthorne, the terrifying garlic mustard and hated purple loosestrife.
> 
> ...


Nothing like an environmentalist to either set their goals too low or be selective in the time frame they think is the utopia they want to resurrect. No wonder there is so much distrust.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its just evolution folks. Same as whats happened for millions of years. I'm less worried about crops, that can be remedied with money. More concerned with bacteria evolution leading to antibiotic resistance. We've blown through a lot of anti-biotics in less than 100 years. The rate of discovery of new ones has slowed rapidly.


----------

